# 856 Hi-lyte 6 shot?



## outdoorguy (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with this magnesium framed 38 spl. 6 shot with adjustable sights and 2" barrel that weighs 13.2 oz.

outdoorguy


----------



## outdoorguy (Dec 16, 2009)

Bump, No one with any 856 Magnesium experience?


----------

